# XML-Entwurf. OK so?



## peppermint (8. Nov 2006)

Hi, hab zwar schon etwas mit XML gearbeitet, aber eben noch nich so viel...

Ich möchte in ner XML-Datei die Fragen zu einem Frage-Antwort-Programm speichern, ähnlich wie Wer wird Millionär, für die Struktur der XML-Datei, hab ich mir mal 2 Entwürfe ausgedacht.
 :?: Welchen von beiden empfehlt ihr, oder sind beide nicht so der Hit... ???:L 

Der erste Entwurf:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<Fragenkatalog>
	<Aufgabe>
		<Frage>Die Frage</Frage>
		<Antwort1>Die erste Antwortmöglichkeit</Antwort1>
		<Antwort2>Die zweite Antwortmöglichkeit</Antwort2>
		<Antwort3>Die dritte Antwortmöglichkeit</Antwort3>
		<Loesung>2</Loesung>
	</Aufgabe>
	
	<Aufgabe>
		<Frage>Die naechste Frage</Frage>
		<Antwort1>Die erste Antwortmöglichkeit</Antwort1>
		<Antwort2>Die zweite Antwortmöglichkeit</Antwort2>
		<Antwort3>Die dritte Antwortmöglichkeit</Antwort3>
		<Loesung>2</Loesung>
	</Aufgabe>
        .
        .
        .
</Fragenkatalog>
```

Der zweite Entwurf

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<Fragenkatalog>
	<Aufgabe>
		<Frage>Die Frage</Frage>
		<Antwort number="1">Die erste Antwortmöglichkeit</Antwort>
		<Antwort number="2">Die zweite Antwortmöglichkeit</Antwort>
		<Antwort number="3">Die dritte Antwortmöglichkeit</Antwort>
		<Loesung>2</Loesung>
	</Aufgabe>
	
	<Aufgabe>
		<Frage>Die naechste Frage</Frage>
		<Antwort number="1">Die erste Antwortmöglichkeit</Antwort>
		<Antwort number="2">Die zweite Antwortmöglichkeit</Antwort>
		<Antwort number="3">Die dritte Antwortmöglichkeit</Antwort>
		<Loesung>3</Loesung>
	</Aufgabe>
	.
        .
        .
</Fragenkatalog>
```

Bedanke mich jetzt schon für eure Antworten


----------



## Beni (8. Nov 2006)

Ich würde ganz klar die zweite Variante bevorzugen. Mit der zweiten Variante kannst du beliebig viele Fragen machen (wie sinnvoll das auch immer sein mag...), und kannst mehr Code wiederverwerten (jede Antwort wird exakt gleich ausgelesen).

Nur eine spontane Idee:

```
<Loesung number="3">Weil dies und das</Loesung>
```


----------



## byte (8. Nov 2006)

Noch eine kleine Ergänzung: Tagnamen beginnen für gewöhnlich mit einem Kleinbuchstaben.


----------



## peppermint (8. Nov 2006)

Also dann quasi so...:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<fragenkatalog>
   <aufgabe>
      <frage>Die Frage</frage>
      <antwort number="1">Die erste Antwortmöglichkeit</antwort>
      <antwort number="2">Die zweite Antwortmöglichkeit</antwort>
      <antwort number="3">Die dritte Antwortmöglichkeit</antwort>
      <loesung number="2">Weil diese Loesung eben richtig ist</loesung>
   </aufgabe>
   
   <aufgabe>
      <frage>Eine andere Frage</frage>
      <antwort number="1">Die erste Antwortmöglichkeit</antwort>
      <antwort number="2">Die zweite Antwortmöglichkeit</antwort>
      <antwort number="3">Die dritte Antwortmöglichkeit</antwort>
      <loesung number="3">Weil diese Loesung eben richtig ist</loesung>
   </aufgabe>
        .
        .
        .
</fragenkatalog>
```

Noch weitere Kritik oder Verbesserungsvorschläge... :?:


----------

